# Advice on heating for African Bullfrog



## rainbowboa69 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a exo terra terrarium for a large African Bullfrog.I am just wondering what the best option would be for a heat source.
Exo Terra do their own substrate heaters but not sure how hot it would get under around 5 inches of plantation soil and more so if the frog would burn himself when he burrows.
The other option I was thinking about is a ceramic heater on a thermostat would be interesting to know how other keepers of this frog keep theirs.
Thanks


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

*frog heating*

Hi there,

I use a small tube light, mine are low level UV lights which come on for 12 hours a day and for heating i use a 40 watt blue spotlight on a dimmer thermo which is on all the time, which doesn't bother their sleep as it's like moonlight. I keep this blue bulb on a habistat dimmer switch. So when the tube goes off it's like a natural night time effect. I also spray them daily with a garden centre hand sprayer and despite the humidity the bulb and fitting has always worked well. It's too high for them to touch, just bare in mind that it could burn them if they're low. This is the cheapest easiest way I've found to do it. Yopu just have to get the blue bulb and the dimmerand the tube/starter and dimming thermo. It seems like a lot of investment but it's worth doing. I prefer the blue bulb to the ceramic so I can see them at night.

Good luck 
Andy


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use a mat, covering approximately 1/3 of the base- I have a fairly shallow substrate though, consisting of about 2 inches of mixed orchid bark and leafmould. I just use a halogen desk light, on a timer, for his daylight. He tends to burrow in the cooler end (under his cork bark shelter), but can move about if he needs to be warmer.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I use a side mounted heatmat.


----------



## rainbowboa69 (Sep 11, 2009)

Rico and Ron what temp do you achieve using a heatmat? Andy I have not got the canopy for my exo but if I bought one a bulb could be a good option to take.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The ambient temp in the FBs tank is usually around the 27C mark, going down to about 22C at night. (FB stands for Fat Bastard, my fond name for him!:lol2. I turn the mat off completely in the summer, but continue to use the lamp during the day- unless we have a heat wave!

EDIT: While I've been typing, the FB has just squaffed a big locust! ;-)


----------



## rainbowboa69 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Ron get a picture up of FB:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm still trying to get my head round this 'photobucket' nonsense- but I will!:lol2:


----------

